# Built my own struts (mk4)



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

*UPDATE* 

Got the shafts back from the machine shop, bought a die to thread them myself so it was cheaper. Here are the 2 shafts, in the pic I threaded one already. All the valving bits need to be put back on now, so I cleaned them off and did that. 










Valve back on, damper together... 










The inner tube has a seal that is locked in the top of the strut so I can't show you that but it press fits together and there is a rubber spring seal at the top to go around the shaft. Since I couldn't fill it with oil and then weld it, I drilled a small hole that I will use to put the oil in. I will either tap it and use a plug or weld a small patch over it. Here is the (mostly) finished strut. 










_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 

Didn't want to spend $700 bucks so I'm trying something... Had some spare mk4 struts so I cut them apart and shortened them. Welded on a bag bracket, now all I need to do is get the inner piston machined down a bit on top so I can run a die over it for the nut again. 2 instagram pics for now. If it works, I will do a write up.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

interested to see how this goes. Good luck man :beer::beer:.


----------



## agentmaddock (Apr 12, 2007)

:beer::beer: for ingenuity and trying something new! Hopefully it turns out to be a success :thumbup:


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

Either way it looks to be bad ass


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## zero_x_soul (Feb 22, 2009)

interesting


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Exactly how are you putting the damper portion of the strut back together again? I hope you don't think you can run a strut without the guts....you would give new meaning to "VW Rabbit"..


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Exactly how are you putting the damper portion of the strut back together again? I hope you don't think you can run a strut without the guts....you would give new meaning to "VW Rabbit"..


 I will take some pictures that show how it is assembled, they are quite simple internally.


----------



## PoppinFresh (Mar 16, 2012)

I know lella auto sports does this as one of their services you send them your struts and they customize em for you


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thread updated


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:



Thanks man, I don't think they will have much lift unfortunately. Once they are in, I'll take you for a ride and you can see how they compare to real ones


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

*UPDATE #2*

I test fit one of the struts, clears the tire no problem. Wheel sags way less, which means I am not going to get a ton of lift but if I get this much I will be happy. I was running BOC before and didn't even get this much. I still have to clearance the subframe and hammer the pinch welds down as well.


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Filled the struts up with oil today and drove around for a bit. They ride great but they get no lift at all, ordered a set of airlift struts tonight. It was a good experiment and I might even convert these into coilovers.


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

:thumbup: for trying!
You'll love air lift!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Went for a ride yesterday and i was very happy with the ride quality of them. Could have used a very slightly heavier oil for riding at lower pressures but at that ride height and pressure it was very good! Good work buddy! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

